# postava v kůži



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
postava v kůži, je to běžný výraz? Co to znamená?
Děkuju


----------



## cajzl

postava v kůži = postava oblečená v koženém obleku


----------



## parolearruffate

Jenom jsem myslela, jestli by nemohlo výraz "v kůži" být stejný výraz jako anglicky: in the flesh (in person). I swear you, I've seen Richard Gere in the flesh.


----------



## Jana337

Ne, to by nešlo.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobrý, děkuju


----------

